# How Do You Fill Bottles From A Keg



## The Gas Man (7/1/13)

I've recently moved up from bottling to kegs.

However, I would like to fill some bottles with the beer from my kegs for competitions and gifts.

Is there a simple way to do this without losing to much carbonation?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nick JD (7/1/13)

The Gas Man said:


> I've recently moved up from bottling to kegs.
> 
> However, I would like to fill some bottles with the beer from my kegs for competitions and gifts.
> 
> ...



Yes, and no, depending on who you ask. 

Google "Counter Pressure Bottle Filler".


----------



## Black Devil Dog (7/1/13)

I can't help you with your question, but just a suggestion, why not brew an extra 2 - 3 litres and bottle what you have left over after kegging.

I use Grolsch swing tops and keg as well, always get 6 bottles to take to parteez etc.


----------



## ticinglese (7/1/13)

Just bought a Blichmann Beergun - not cheap but gets good reviews and looks easier to use for people not blessed with 4 hands than homemade counter pressure set ups...

http://www.blichmannengineering.com/beergun/beergun.html


----------



## Silver (7/1/13)

Hi Paul, I recently posted a new topic "cpbf for under $5" and this is how i do it and have been doing it for quite some time. If you're like most brewers you may already have some if not all the bits and pieces you'll need to get it sorted.
Cheers
Silver


----------



## Jase (7/1/13)

ticinglese said:


> Just bought a Blichmann Beergun - not cheap but gets good reviews and looks easier to use for people not blessed with 4 hands than homemade counter pressure set ups...
> 
> http://www.blichmannengineering.com/beergun/beergun.html



+1

Got one for a birthday present, used it for the first time last weekend, absolutely brilliant. Do yourself a favour and get the accessory kit and additional tee piece. Makes it all a breeze to use.

Highly recommended. 

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Hippy (7/1/13)

I've got the Blichman beer gun as well. Hell of a lot easier to use than a standard cpbf but you still lose some carbonation. Also needs to be done over a sink , preferably in the shed and not on SWMBO's good floor.


----------



## Batz (7/1/13)

You want to take a few beers out of a night? Forget the CPBF'ers and buy a growler.


----------



## The Gas Man (8/1/13)

Batz said:


> You want to take a few beers out of a night? Forget the CPBF'ers and buy a growler.




Batz

I've got some growlers to take out some beers, but really what I wanted to do was to fill some bottles for competitions with my kegged beer.

Maybe I'm being fussy but I think the kegged beer tastes heaps better than the same brew carbonated in bottles.


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/1/13)

$80 can't go wrong

Can even be a one hand operation.

If you don't use PETs... then just use a SS washer for your glass bottles.

Easy peasy!!
:beer:


----------



## meathead (22/4/13)

If I want to fill a growler for same day use can i just dial down the reg to under 5 attach a picnic tap with tube in end, fill and cap?


----------



## treefiddy (22/4/13)

meathead said:


> If I want to fill a growler for same day use can i just dial down the reg to under 5 attach a picnic tap with tube in end, fill and cap?


That works fine for me. Although I just fill up normal bottles that have been in the freezer for a bit.


----------



## meathead (22/4/13)

Great thanks


----------



## JaseH (22/4/13)

This is all you need - tube fits into the spout on my perlicks. Have bottled cider from the tap into swing tops with this and 6mths later still pops the top when opening and tastes as fresh as the day it was bottled.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (22/4/13)

I ended up with two pluto guns when I brought my first kegs, I now use one to flush the bottles with CO2 and the other for filling. I'm sure its definitely not as effective as a Blichmann beer gun but as I already had them the price was right. Plenty of different ways to try and I'm sure you will find a good way with what you already have, also you can find lot of information on previous post of setups if you do a search. 
What ever method you will loose come Carb but as long as you dial back the gas when filling, cap on foam, keep everything as cold as you can and pre-flush bottles to remove o2 you should be fine. Good luck


----------



## meathead (23/4/13)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Good luck


Turns out luck wasnt enough!

For all who are interested, heres how you DONT do it.

Cut the end of an old bottling tube at 45deg so far so good. Tried to push it thru the rubber stopper i bought and it was tight as a proverbial. Thought i better check if the bottling tube fits inside the picnic tap (which by the way I couldnt get to go inside the beer line) it didnt which explains why it wouldnt fit inside the stopper
So i thought i would just connect an out QD, some beer line, and dial down the gas and go for it......bad move
Growler is aluminium so no idea how close to full ot is or how much foam
Anyway to cut a long story short i have a growler with some beer in it, beer on the walls and a lot to learn


----------



## DU99 (23/4/13)

i have something similar to this item can get them for perlick also


----------



## Byran (23/4/13)

Ive had a lot of success with just disconnecting the gas from a carbed keg, release most of the pressure for pouring till the beer just trickles from the tap. Fills bottles with bugger all foam. Cap. They last forever pretty much cause of the carbonation and the alcohol. Taste like kegged beer. No sediment. Heaps better than bottle carb. Sometimes they froth right up but tilt the bottle and it seems to be ok. It works for me.


----------



## Womball (23/4/13)

Agree with Mini Mash on this one......same process I use. Just disconnect the CO2, back off the pressure via the keg relief value and pour directly into the bottle with a bronco tap. Works fine. If your worried about oxygenation, remove the bronco tap slightly when the beer gets near to the top of the bottle producing a little foam and let that spill over the sides of the bottle.

I use this method to bottle my beers for friends and competitions, no problems yet.


----------



## Byran (29/4/13)

Womball said:


> Agree with Mini Mash on this one......same process I use. Just disconnect the CO2, back off the pressure via the keg relief value and pour directly into the bottle with a bronco tap. Works fine. If your worried about oxygenation, remove the bronco tap slightly when the beer gets near to the top of the bottle producing a little foam and let that spill over the sides of the bottle.
> 
> I use this method to bottle my beers for friends and competitions, no problems yet.


Yet........ Ha ha ha


----------



## Phoney (29/4/13)

Byran said:


> Ive had a lot of success with just disconnecting the gas from a carbed keg, release most of the pressure for pouring till the beer just trickles from the tap. Fills bottles with bugger all foam. Cap. They last forever pretty much cause of the carbonation and the alcohol. Taste like kegged beer. No sediment. Heaps better than bottle carb. Sometimes they froth right up but tilt the bottle and it seems to be ok. It works for me.


How long do they stay carbonated for? I find mine go flat after 2 - 3 days.

I have bought a CPBF from craftbrewer but the thing is still lying in pieces. CBF putting the thing together. :lol:


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/5/13)

Byran said:


> Yet........ Ha ha ha


You better get your name changed to Mini Mash now


----------

